# Bfn for me



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Just a quick note to let u know I also have got a negative result started bleeding last night heavy this morning, so didnt even get to test, in a way its saved me the heartache of having to ring up the clinic and been told.

Anyway I have posted a bit on the ask a nurse thread and would like to thank everyone who has supported me over the last few weeks.

Going to try again as soon as allowed not going to give up just yet!!

Good luck and lots of   for all u ladies still on their 2ww come on we need a positive that list has too many negatives.

Lots of love

Dawn33


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

to hear about your negative result  . I am also in the 2ww had an FET on the 15 th.
Have our previous 4 IVF not gone as far as testing day, has always started to bleed before testing day. I know how it feels. 

Thinking of U! Do not give up, even though it is hard the first days after an negative test. Just get your emotions out!

Wish U all the luck in the future. Think positive   ! Thinking of U!
/SwedenSam


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh dawn i am so sorry to hear the news ,it seems so unfair i thought one of us would come through.we have to just go again and hope again.my love to u and dh.take care of yourself and speak to u soon.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Dawn,

So sorry to hear about the negative result. IVF is a horrible, heartbreaking and frustrating business with many of us experiencing repeat failures cycle after cycle.

I really do admire your spirit and that after all you have been through you are still going to try again!  You are an inspiration in strength.

I am not sure what your clinic used for progesterone support but I actually made it through my first 2ww recently without bleeding for the first time. Gestone injections did the trick for me.

Hope that this helps although I appreciate you are probably feeling very raw right now.

Good luck for your future planning!

With warmest regards,


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh Dawn33 - I am so so sorry.  Its so unfair.  We all met up with great hopes and now fell awfull.  I hope the time goes quickly for you until your next treatment.  Lots of love and luck for the future.  Thinking of you 

Kate xxxxx


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Dawn I´m so sorry! Life is so unfair as I think we all know on this page, but best of luck for your next try.... and I hope life is full of lovely things until then. I´m still on 2ww had ET on 11th Feb...
Thinking of you and all other girls on 2ww! Best of luck! We must all be due some soon.
Love and     
Pinny
xxxxx


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

dawn - so sorry to hear about your BFN  - hope you feel better very very soon - and get back aboard....
Best wishes
xxx


----------



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

Dawn, am so sorry to hear your news, we more or less started at the same time (am due to test on the 24th) so I've been keeping up with how you've been doing and feeling ever since your first post.

Anyone who hasn't been through all of this can never know how it feels to get a BFN - we were devastated last year when we had ours and now I'm paranoid cos I'm getting to the time when AF appeared 2 days before my last testing.

My thoughts are with you, you've been very brave through all of this, but give yourself time to mentally prepare for the next time and to give your body a well deserved rest.

It's not until you complete the whole thing that you realise how much you have put your body through....

Good luck for the future

Caz xxxxxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dawn,

I am so so sorry to hear your news   

Thinking of you  and DH  

With love

Nat x x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Dawn and DH 

Thinking of you both, Im so sorry xx 

Heather & Pete


----------

